# To Soak or Not to Soak ... That Is the Question



## glx1747 (Jul 29, 2008)

When using bigger "chunks" of wood (1 inch thick) should I soak em in water 10-20 minutes before cooking or just leave em dry?

Using different types of wood, are there different methods for soaking?

Thanks


----------



## richtee (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think you should wet wood you wanna burn. I DO think you should stop into the Roll Call forum and give us an introduction, tho!  Smoker type, experience, etc. Helps us answer you, and it's just the polite thing to do


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

Some do, but MOST DON"T. Just don,t unless you like steam


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 29, 2008)

we never do it at contests. Anything coming out of the stack is waste.


----------



## cthomp (Aug 4, 2008)

Wouldn't soaking the wood make it burn slower?


----------



## placebo (Aug 4, 2008)

Nah, just makes it steam before it burns. Pretty much personal choice but as mentioned most here don't soak including myself. But if it makes you feel good then soak away!


----------



## dougbennett (Aug 4, 2008)

I've tried both ways ... and now I don't soak. Just delays the inevitable burning. And every pro I've talked to doesn't soak.


----------



## cthomp (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess soaking is out.  I did notice that when I did soak it took much longer for the wood to actually start smoking.  That annoyed me.


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

One thing CT...if yer running a big stickburner with a massive firebox, green <sorta soaked>wood can be used judiciously...but there's about a bazillion BTU's in there to deal with that. Us small guys HAVE to season the wood, and then why would we soak it after seasoning?


----------

